# Seaway Challenge Kingston Shoot



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the Kingston Archery Club for Sunday's shoot. Very well done everyone and it was great to see that the club addressed last years bottlenecks by offering up a full 40 targets and a randon start. The course layout was excellent and fair for all categories.
> 
> It was a wee bit wet in the AM but there were still 90+ brave souls who came out and had a blast, thanks guys!
> 
> Cheers,


"A wee bit WET ? "
Where were you?..it rained alot for the first few hrs but it was one of the most fun shoots that i have been at in a long time..Thanks to Tinker, Nuge ,Butt and Craig for putting up with me. Some times those guys dont find the humour in all the thinks i do

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## meat58d (Apr 23, 2010)

Really good shoot. Thanks for the time and effort. I wish the weather would have been better for you guys so that more people would have showed up, but we had fun out in the rain anyway. One guy out on the course was saying how our parents used to scold us for playing in the rain and mud. All these years later, and we still can't listen. Thanks again for all that were involved in setting it up. See you all in Durham!
:darkbeer:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I just want to say thanks to Mike B and everyone from the Kingston Archery Club for hosting a great shoot.
I can't remember the last time I had so much fun. It was a great course,well laid out.
I even had fun playing in the mud. I guess some of us never grow up.
Thanks again and hope to see you all at Durham Archers on June 20th.
Please remind everyone that it's a shot gun start at 10:00am Rain or Shine!!!
Bye for now.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Even though it was raining heavily and my sight tape washed away after the 3rd. target I still enjoyed the day. It's amazing what a great course can do to lift your spirits. Congratulations to all who worked hard to set the course. Hope to see you all at the wrap up at Durham.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

My sight tape came off too on target 35 and I managed to find on the ground and still finish the last 5 targets.Thanks Kingston Archery Club.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

I loved the course, the rain I could have done without...lol. Thanx Kingston archery club and see ya next year


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Sunday*

Wish I could have been there to lose my sight tape 
Seems I can't even find my bow this year.
We will be in Durham fo rthe final.
Maybe I'll get to shoot once before then.


----------

